

Big Data Uncovers Some Weird Correlations - ohjeez
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303369904579423132072969654?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702303369904579423132072969654.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Only 1 weird correlation mentioned: sales close at higher figures during a new
moon.

